# Ein Drucker, zwei PCs



## willspeed (19. November 2007)

Hallo,
Ich suche einen Printserver für einen Drucker (Brother 4820c), damit ich ihn an zwei PCs anschließen kann.
Problem: Ich habe an dem einen PC kein Netzwerkanschluss mehr frei, und ich wollte mir da einen USB-Printserver kaufen, aber ich bin mir jetz nich sicher ob die zu meinen Gegebenheiten passen.
Hat einer von euch da draußen  einen Lösungs vorschlag?


----------



## Henner (20. November 2007)

*AW: EIN DRUCKER ZWEI PCs*

Printserver funktionieren leider nicht mit jedem Druckermodell - also unbedingt vorher informieren. Am einfachsten ist es wohl, den Drucker an einem PC zu betreiben und für den anderen Rechner im Netzwerk freizugeben - dann muss natürlich der erste PC immer laufen, wenn der zweite drucken will.


----------



## willspeed (20. November 2007)

*AW: EIN DRUCKER ZWEI PCs*

Ich weiß ja, dass es so am einfachsten ist, aber ich habe keinen netzwerk anschluss frei, der eine Computer hat einen freien, der andere ist aber am Speedport angeschlossen. Das ist ja mein problem


----------



## danone (20. November 2007)

*AW: EIN DRUCKER ZWEI PCs*

wenn du eine FritzBox (z.B 7170) hast, die zufällig in der nähe des druckers steht, hast du einen "USB Print-Server". nutze ich auch so


----------



## willspeed (20. November 2007)

*AW: EIN DRUCKER ZWEI PCs*

Ich hab das speedport von t-com, wie mach ich das denn? meiner hat kein USB


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

soviel ich weis reicht zum anderen rechner ein crossover kabel


----------



## lazy (7. August 2009)

Naja schau doch mal in der Bucht nach einem billigen Printserver. Ich habe für meinen 16 Euro bezahlt und der hatte 3 Ports. Was ich dir nicht vorenthalten möchte ist, dass mit meinem uralt Laserdrucker da nicht viel rauszubekommen war, aber mit jedem Brother der bei uns im Haus stand ging das ohne Probleme. Und selbst wenns nicht klappt sind ~20 Euro nicht die Welt.


----------

